# Squirrel Issue



## Tincup86 (Mar 24, 2021)

I keep having squirrels dig up areas of my zoysia yard. Its very annoying to have these small holes all over and my mulch dug up and kicked around everyday. Other than getting the pellet gun out what can I do to make them quit?
Thanks


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Tincup86 said:


> I keep having squirrels dig up areas of my zoysia yard. Its very annoying to have these small holes all over and my mulch dug up and kicked around everyday. Other than getting the pellet gun out what can I do to make them quit?
> Thanks


1. Live trap and release when caught. My son likes setting the trap and checking it. We've caught a handful and released a few miles away onto game lands near us.

2. Shoot with pellet gun. I did this when they were digging at my reno last year. Guaranteed not to come back. (I know this was an other than but I couldn't resist)

3. Good luck.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Squirrels are ferocious here. They are constantly digging holes in our mulch for acorns that they buried the fall prior. They taunt my dog in the back yard and they chew lawn chair cushions.

While a bother, the remediation for each is fairly easy here and there are thousands of these squirrels locally so it would not help much to trap take elsewhere.

That being said, I don't have any lawn damage from them so we are at peace. However, moles are my enemy!

What are the squirrel looking for in your zoysia? Maybe you can remediate things landing there that are attractive to them?


----------

